# Bayless Update



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

As of yesterday, Jerryd still had not left Arizona. He's been playing in the Summer Pro League out here. The league is comprised of current college players, guys who play in Europe, and few elite high school players. As you would expect Bayless has been dominant. His ball handling has improved as well as his passing. He is a really good pick and roll player because his mid range game is such a threat. Talking to him Saturday, he was excited to get out to Vegas and start playing.

On another note. Ike has been playing in the same league and he may be able to contribute something to you guys as well. He always plays hard and his face up game is improving.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I am really excited to see what he can do in the SL.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

awesome! do you know if there will be a press conference on the 9th? (wednesday) introducing Bayless?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

First off, thanks for the update. I had no idea what Bayless was up to.



MrJayremmie said:


> awesome! do you know if there will be a press conference on the 9th? (wednesday) introducing Bayless?


Good question, but I have another:
What position is he playing? i.e. What guard is he playing with,
and is that guard a point guard?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> First off, thanks for the update. I had no idea what Bayless was up to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bayless will be able to play with all of the guards IMO. 

I really think we should all start getting used to Portland running a guard line up like the old Celtics used to. Both Ainge and DJ could handle the ball, shoot the ball and pass the ball. Roy, Rudy and Bayless can all do those things too. I really think those three will be somewhat interchangable. 

I didn't include Blake because after this season he will either be our 12th man or more likely not re-signed after his team option is up this season


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Bayless will be able to play with all of the guards IMO.
> 
> I really think we should all start getting used to Portland running a guard line up like the old Celtics used to. Both Ainge and DJ could handle the ball, shoot the ball and pass the ball. Roy, Rudy and Bayless can all do those things too. I really think those three will be somewhat interchangable.
> 
> I didn't include Blake because after this season he will either be our 12th man or more likely not re-signed after his team option is up this season


I agree. But our team will run plays that will required someone to be
in charge of running them. I'd like to know if Bayless is getting practice doing just that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Seems like Roy was our most proficient guard at running plays for the team last year.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Seems like Roy was our most proficient guard at running plays for the team last year.




Agreed Schilly. 

When he's on the floor, which will be all but about 12 minutes, Roy will hjave the ball in his hands. 

The offense can be started from any possition on the floor as well. When Zach was here it started in the post. Under Jordan and Pippen it started with Pippen.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, when it comes to Bayless running point, I'll withhold my judgment on his greatness until after I've seen him play. I'm still of the opinion we need a PG that can really push it and break down a defense. 

However, other teams have won running a "controlled" fast break and I see no reason why we can't either.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

I cant wait to watch him dominate SL.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I may be in the minority, but I'm really looking forward to seeing what Diogu can add to the team. He's a very tough player with a good post up game. I think he will be a great addition to our 2nd unit.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

TLo said:


> I may be in the minority, but I'm really looking forward to seeing what Diogu can add to the team. He's a very tough player with a good post up game. I think he will be a great addition to our 2nd unit.


I think Diogu will have to play very well to break into the second unit ahead of Frye. It will be interesting.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ike is a hardworker - there's no question about it. He's undersized but always manages to find the loose ball and can get the garbage points.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Can we have our press conference introducing him already?!?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

WTF is up with this? Shouldn't this be announced already?

there has already been 2 signings official and 1 trade official today. Both were done AFTER ours.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

It is official:link


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

well it's officially announced already
http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/07/trail_blazers_acquire_jerryd_b.html#more


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, and they have a nice Bayless highlight video on blazers.com.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

So how many lottery pick players will we have on our roster then? 
Oden #1
Aldridge #2
LaFrentz #3
Roy #6
Webster #6
Frye #8
Diogu #9
Bayless #11
Przybilla #9

9 players. Not bad. That's got to be the most in the league. If 6 other teams had as many lottery players, it'd be equivalent to all the lottery picks in the past 4 years. 

And Fernandez would easily be a top 10 pick this year. 

Let's hear it once more for the sheer incompetence of John Nash coupled with the sheer genius of Kevin Pritchard.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> So how many lottery pick players will we have on our roster then?
> Oden #1
> Aldridge #2
> LaFrentz #3
> ...


5 of them came in 2 years of the draft. Aldridge and Roy both came in 2006. Diogu, Frye and Webster in 2005.

And in a way, you could say that Oden and Rudy came in the same year too (I know they did, go with me here).

It's real impressive that he grabbed 3 of the lotto picks from 05, even if the 3 we have now aren't the best of that class (or even top 6). The talent level from 06 and 07 more than make up for it. The talent level from 08 might even make up for 05.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

is there any tv video of this press conference?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

mook said:


> So how many lottery pick players will we have on our roster then?
> Oden #1
> Aldridge #2
> LaFrentz #3
> ...



Chicago Bulls:

Derrick Rose #1
Ben Gordon #3
Tyrus Thomas #4
Drew Gooden #4
Luol Deng #7
Kirk Hinrich #7
Larry Hughes #8
Joakim Noah #9
Thabo Sefolosha #13
Cedric Simmons #15


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Trader Bob had a knack for accumulating numerous lottery picks for cheap, too. The big difference was, he collected them later in their careers. Pritchard is doing so while they're still quite young. Now that I think about it, all the "chemistry" comparisons should probably wait until a couple years further down the road when we can see how all of the players mature collectively.

Dan


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

TLo said:


> Chicago Bulls:
> 
> Derrick Rose #1
> Ben Gordon #3
> ...


nice catch. 

interesting to compare. it's taken them about 7 years of sucking while we only sucked for a couple, and other than Rose and Deng, there's not a lot about them that I really envy. 

except for maybe the giant Michael Jordan statue and all those banners from a bygone era. I suppose those would be nice.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mook said:


> nice catch.
> *
> interesting to compare. it's taken them about 7 years of sucking while we only sucked for a couple,* and other than Rose and Deng, there's not a lot about them that I really envy.
> 
> except for maybe the giant Michael Jordan statue and all those banners from a bygone era. I suppose those would be nice.



We have the longest streak of non-playoff years in the league, so I don't know about that. But I agree with the second half of the sentence.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

axs31 said:


> Oh, and they have a nice Bayless highlight video on blazers.com.


I like the part where he just RUNS right past Westbrook and scores!!!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I like the part where he just RUNS right past Westbrook and scores!!!


Yeah I noticed that too. I think Westbrook is going to be a good NBA player and defender, and seeing Bayless being able to break him down on containment, I think bodes well for Bayless....I think Bayless is going to surprise a lot of people this year...in terms of his impact on the team...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> Trader Bob had a knack for accumulating numerous lottery picks for cheap, too. The big difference was, he collected them later in their careers.


You're right, Dan. He also got them after they (for the most part) demostrated some flaw that made them attainable. Damon was someone we paid "full value" for, but players like Rasheed and Rider were ONLY available because they had issues.

Another difference, of course, is that Whitsitt acquired them without missing the playoffs. 

It's funny that from the 1995 draft, we ended up having on our team or having the rights to 6 of the first 19 players selected...

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

KP also didn't inherit a team that made the playoffs the year before..


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> nice catch.
> 
> interesting to compare. it's taken them about 7 years of sucking while we only sucked for a couple, and other than Rose and Deng, there's not a lot about them that I really envy.
> 
> except for maybe the giant Michael Jordan statue and all those banners from a bygone era. I suppose those would be nice.


How about we will trade them (their choice of any or all) LaFrentz, Outlaw, Webster, Blake, Sergio, Joel, Koponen (rights), Frye, 2009 1st, 2011 1st, 6 2nd rounders, $3mil cash, and all our bobbleheads (note: it is all I think we can give them short of the big three and players that can't be traded right now or very soon because they just signed contracts or were just traded) for:

Luol Deng (resigned to big money deal), Rose and Hughes (contract dump, or substitue other contracts they want to dump, their choice).

Blazers end up with:

Rose/Bayless
Roy/Rudy/Hughes
Deng/Batum
Aldridge/Diogu
Oden/

Thin up front, but they probably don't take both of Frye and Joel. Fill out the rest with MLE and min. sal players.

Would you do it? Chicago wouldn't, but your funny comment about "envy" launched this silly post.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd do it in a heartbeat. Like I said, Deng and Rose are the only two players on that team I envy. And I envy them a lot. 

It'd leave Chicago with about 35 or so players. And they'd still suck.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> We have the longest streak of non-playoff years in the league, so I don't know about that.


I don't know what you are talking about. Two years ago we won a championship with Pippen, Rasheed and Sabonis, destroying the Lakers in the 7th game of the series with an amazing 35 point fourth quarter. 

Then last year we smoothly transitioned from Whitsitt to Pritchard and coach Dunleavy to McMillan, and drafted Aldridge, Roy, Oden and Fernandez. 

Now we're contenders again. 

Amazing, really, how quick and easy it all was.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mook said:


> Amazing, really, how quick and easy it all was.


I think you have your nanobots on fast-forward, but otherwise, right on the money.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Dan said:


> KP also didn't inherit a team that made the playoffs the year before..


Bob inherited a team that had the 2nd highest payroll in the NBA.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

andalusian said:


> I think you have your nanobots on fast-forward, but otherwise, right on the money.


This post has created an illegal operation and will be shut down. : IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b17c EBP=0058b22c ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=4e2f EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b2d8 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006b8bc0 00000000 00000000 00000000 or, IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b41c EBP=0058b4cc ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=1a0f EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b578 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006c4d30 00000000 00000000 00000000 or IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b36c EBP=0058b41c ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=716f EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b4c8 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006b6e70 00000000 00000000 00000000 or, IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b41c EBP=0058b4cc ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=10af EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b578 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006b1770 00000000 00000000 00000000 

(On a side note: The nanobot hegemony, being entirely conducted under Microsoft Windows, will be cruel but incredibly incompetent.)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

mook said:


> This post has created an illegal operation and will be shut down. : IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b17c EBP=0058b22c ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=4e2f EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b2d8 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006b8bc0 00000000 00000000 00000000 or, IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b41c EBP=0058b4cc ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=1a0f EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b578 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006c4d30 00000000 00000000 00000000 or IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b36c EBP=0058b41c ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=716f EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b4c8 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006b6e70 00000000 00000000 00000000 or, IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL at 0177:78002a67. Registers: EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=78002a67 EFLGS=00010246 EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0058b41c EBP=0058b4cc ECX=100159a8 DS=017f ESI=bff77458 FS=10af EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=bff77da3 GS=0000 Bytes at CS:EIP: 8b 02 3a 01 75 30 0a c0 74 29 3a 61 01 75 27 0a Stack dump: 100032ad 00000000 100159a8 005a1494 0058b578 00000000 780a94a4 00000000 00000000 780a949c 00000000 780a9498 006b1770 00000000 00000000 00000000
> 
> (On a side note: The nanobot hegemony, being entirely conducted under Microsoft Windows, will be cruel but incredibly incompetent.)


You speak the truth Mook. I love the spam, only if I could understand it.:yay:


----------

